# Who's "Scared of the Competition"?



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

In the other post, coyoteslayer claims BYU is "scared of competition" and is playing a "high school schedule". Let's review the facts:
1. The Mountain West Conference currently has the 4th most wins against BCS opponents of all conferences. The SEC, Big 12, and Big 10 have more wins that the MWC. The PAC 10, ACC, Big East, Conference USA, MAC, WAC, and Sunbelt all have fewer wins against BCS opponents than the MWC.
2. The Mountain West is currently 5-0 for the year against the PAC 10. 
3. The MWC has two teams ranked in the top 20.
4. TCU currently has the #2 ranked defense in the country. They aren't even ranked yet, but believe that they will be when it's all said and done. That defense is for real.
5. The Mountain West has more undefeated teams than any conference in the country. Yep, all of them. And as has been pointed out, it's been against BCS opponents.
6. Who beat the previously ranked #15 team in the country this Saturday? A BYU opponent and MWC team.
7. Who went to "The Big House" and knocked off Michigan? A BYU opponent and MWC team.
8. Who has an NFL caliber receiver who left USC because of some legal troubles? A BYU opponent and MWC team.

I've got some news for coyoteslayer and all the other haters out there. BYU, Utah, and TCU are for real. The Mountain West has national attention right now. New Mexico, Air Force, and UNLV are all better than they've been in awhile. Wyoming is OK. Colorado State and San Diego State are a joke, but every conference has some jokers. 

Bring it on. The Mountain West fears nobody this year.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BD,
Please know that CS is only stirring the pot and is a rose colored glasses Ute fan, more so than George Jones even sang about, he has a very short memory about how the UTES just played USU, a team that Northern Iowa would absolutely destroy. BTW who are you referring to in# 8?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

#8 is a tricky one. I made it trickier with a poor choice of words. I said "left USC" and should have said "was abandoned by USC". The 411 (word of mouth type stuff- not necessarily facts) on UNLV's Ryan Wolfe was that he was going to be Pete Carroll's possession receiver. Some off the field stuff made USC and most everyone else back away. UNLV, never afraid of others' rejects, brought the guy on. 
The facts on Ryan Wolfe: a freshman All-American, a Biletnikoff Award nominee, All-MWC, and a guy pro scouts mention in the same sentence as Wayne Chrebet. We don't hear much about him because he plays for a UNLV team that hasn't been very good lately. We'll be watching him on Sundays. You might want to watch him as he plays against your favorite local team. He's good.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> BD,
> Please know that CS is only stirring the pot and is a rose colored glasses Ute fan, more so than George Jones even sang about, he has a very short memory about how the UTES just played USU, a team that Northern Iowa would absolutely destroy. BTW who are you referring to in# 8?


Psssssst....(That's John Connelly, George Jones is Wine Colored Roses.....Different, but kind of the same.)

I do agree though, Coyote is a silly feller and spews very ridiculous rhetoric, often.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I do agree though, Coyote is a silly feller and spews very ridiculous rhetoric, often.


    -)O(- -)O(- I don't know how I'm going to take this. I better just go home.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > I do agree though, Coyote is a silly feller and spews very ridiculous rhetoric, often.
> 
> 
> -)O(- -)O(- I don't know how I'm going to take this. I better just go home.


You weren't supposed to hear that. I'm sorry if I made you cry. I'll make tacos of reconciliation.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> You weren't supposed to hear that. I'm sorry if I made you cry. I'll make tacos of reconciliation.


You better say your sorry or I will whoop your arse Cleatus.


----------

